# poor man's poling platform



## Kurt Loup (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been working on this boat for the past couple months on the weekends. I'm getting close to finishing. Essentially, all I have left is to finish the poling platform and install hydroturf. Last week I got the bright idea to try to use an aluminum tailgate extender for a poling platform. I looked in the local Craigslist and found one for $20. I couldn't have purchased the aluminum for that amount. I think I will make the platform a bit narrower (gunnel to gunnel) so that I will be able to step around it so that I can reach the motor trim levers. I also experimented with stepping up onto a 5 gallon bucket from the rear deck. I will cut the platform down a couple inches to about 16" tall making it easier step up onto it. I'll add aluminum plate to the top of the platform. 

Kurt












This is what I started with:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2009)

Doesn't look like the same boat. Nice work, and neat use of the bed extender as a poling platform! 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

nice! great idear


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2009)

Just thought of something. Will it be difficult to run the tiller with the platform hard-mounted in-place? I'm thinking where will you sit?


----------



## Kurt Loup (Aug 31, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Just thought of something. Will it be difficult to run the tiller with the platform hard-mounted in-place? I'm thinking where will you sit?



It will be mounted about an inch from the motor giving more room than pictured. There is room to sit and operate the tiller.


----------



## stinkynathan (Sep 1, 2009)

That thing looks like a quick trip into the drink on your first slip or loss of balance.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Sep 1, 2009)

stinkynathan said:


> That thing looks like a quick trip into the drink on your first slip or loss of balance.



We'll see. I plan to test it out before it gets permanently mounted and it will be lower than pictured.


----------



## Zum (Sep 1, 2009)

Your boat looks great.
I like the idea and if your boats wide enough,think it will work great.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2009)

Kurt Loup said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought of something. Will it be difficult to run the tiller with the platform hard-mounted in-place? I'm thinking where will you sit?
> ...




8)


----------

